

Ask HN: What do you think of the new mobile Ubuntu OS? - akos


======
27182818284
I think it is an awful idea. Those resources could be allocated elsewhere.
Look, if Apple or Google starts making an OS for cars, Canonical shouldn't
necessarily create a new car OS five years later just to be able to say "me
too!" If you're entering it five years after it started, you'd better have
something that surprises and delights people. Arguably it has been even more
than five years since I"m just using the iPhone release date. Shrug.

------
onlyup
I want a seamless experience from laptop to tablet to phone so in that sense,
I like it. I don't want lots of different user interfaces and different
setups. It would be great if my laptops file system was laid out like my
phones. I can never find stuff on my phone!

This is why I think ultimately Microsoft will do well in the phone market.

------
atarighat
Ubuntu looks very interesting. I think it has a shot at being popular among
enterprise customers because of the ease of management via the same tools
other Linux desktops/servers can be managed.

------
jdavid
I am glad they are trying it, but it'a quite the molehill to climb up 4 or 5
years after Apple and Google tried it, and palm, ms, mozilla and blackberry
have had moderate success or failure.

It's important for the web to stay free, but we also need the app ecosystem
for this to work, and mobile payments are a big part of that.

How does Ubuntu get developers paid, and more so than an app for Apple or
Android?

------
visava
We have a Java Swing application on Desktop. Our clients who are field agents
are asking for a tablet version.Being a small company (2 people) we do not
have resources to build an Android version. Java command does no even run on
android os command line after installing java. For us dual boot linux and
Android is the only way out on tablets.

------
stewie2
I like it. I want to use Qt and c++ to write phone apps. I have used ios sdk
and android sdk, Qt is way better than them.

The only missing component of the new os is google map.

------
IgorP
I think this is a very positive development. I had been wondering why it's
actually taken this long. Very happy to see this now. However, we need to get
this out on SmartPhones now. 2014 is too far away.

